# Scarlet Badis



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

Any info on these?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

google brings back lots of hits on it.


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> google brings back lots of hits on it.


did MSN and got basicly nothing have to give google a try.

Google was alot more helpful.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

These are great little fish! I have a colony of them currently in a planted 40g tank.

They're beautiful and peaceful.

The drawbacks I can think of is that I haven't been able to get them to eat anything but live food. And they will easily be outcompeted for food by faster, more aggressive fish so they should be kept in a species tank.

If you have any questions feel free to ask me. It took me a while to find females. I guess they're seldom imported because they're so drab compared to the males.

Also the scientific name of the "scarlet badis" is actually Dario dario.

Sam


----------



## StaffyBull (Feb 3, 2007)

IndianaSam said:


> These are great little fish! I have a colony of them currently in a planted 40g tank.
> 
> They're beautiful and peaceful.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam.

Do you know what kind of life span they have?

Are they a delicate fish or some what hardy with the water conditions they can handle?

What have you found to be there fave food?

Thanks again.

SB.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

StaffyBull said:


> Do you know what kind of life span they have?


A year or two, I think. I've only had mine for 8 months or so. No deaths so far (of which I'm aware).


StaffyBull said:


> Are they a delicate fish or some what hardy with the water conditions they can handle?


My water is soft and slightly acidic. I'm keeping them at about 80F. In those conditions they have proved to be hardy. I can't comment on other conditions. Of course, metabolic and organic wastes should be kept to a minimum.


StaffyBull said:


> What have you found to be there fave food?


I feed mine newly hatched baby brine shrimp, grindal worms, and blackworms. Their favorite is probably bbs, but they love all three. As I said before, they won't take non-live food very easily. Some people have had success, but I think that's the exception to the rule.


StaffyBull said:


> Thanks again.


No problem. You should join the Badis and Dario discussion group. There are a lot of helpful people in the group. Here's the link. Here's the link to another badis/dario group -->badis-dario : Badis-Dario Maintenance Group
Sam


----------

